# more ultimate pest



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Got this one yesterday afternoon. Had rooting in my hay patch 2 previous nights. None this morning. Lol. Model 12 shotgun with buckshot was weapon of choice.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Kill em all......


----------



## Farmall706 (Sep 4, 2011)

I know about 30 people, myself included ready to kill some hogs. Just trying to save up the money and find a place.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

How much for one like this?? Lol


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Well seen more rooting in that field, I knew the track I had seen wasn't from that hog I killed.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Man, That's a nasty looking beast. Keep em down there. Crap


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey farmall, most people will buy the ammo for you, and let you hunt em, if they r bad enuf they'll pay you to kill em...gonna need a semi auto with night vision to do any real damage though.....and a couple of buddies with the same. That is one nasty lookn beast jdhay more than 300 I bet


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats a great guess considering the picture. Everyone thinks he's way bigger. He was around 250-270, I wud say. Here's a pic of the skull mount, just got it back last week.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Does the little woman know that you had "that thing" on her granite counter tops?

Regards, Mike


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol thats my moms. My wife wud like to have something like that tho.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD, thats a heck of a hog.....really nice tusks and cutters. Good looking european job too!

Regards, Mike


----------

